# tor failing in "Establishing an encrypted directory connection" because of nebero



## Chetan1991 (Nov 22, 2012)

My college uses Nebero proxy on the gateway computer. You have to first login to get net access. It is quite annoying since it is even blocking shortcodes. 
I have been trying to get the Tor Browser package to connect to the net but it always get stuck at "Establishing an encrypted directory connection." I even tried the "My ISP blocks tor network" option but even that doesn't work. Maybe its because of the proxy but I'm no expert at it. How do I connect tor to get uncensored net access? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Nov 25, 2012)

..bump..


----------



## Chetan1991 (Nov 28, 2012)

anybody?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 1, 2012)

see these for some possible solutions.if all else fails contact official TOR support(listed in 2nd link)
*bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=84500
*trac-vidalia.torproject.org/projects/vidalia/ticket/522


----------

